# Some more One inch spinner target practice



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Heya everyone did some more one inch spinner target practice today. Before i attempted some gambler shooting. Hope you all enjoy.






Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger :king:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah!!! Spin baby spin 
Great session Matt! A lot of several hits
Can't wait to see you gambler!!!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Yeah!!! Spin baby spin
> Great session Matt! A lot of several hits
> Can't wait to see you gambler!!!


Thanks Marco I did well for myself that video. Gave me the confidence to rip a few cards in half and tear some match heads off this afternoon.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

BC-Slinger said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah!!! Spin baby spin
> ...


Great man. I need to get one of those spinners.

Do you have a routine of starting at a certain range and working your way out or...?


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

inconvenience said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > Genoa Slingshot said:
> ...


I usually just hang around the 33 feet range. What i do adjust is my target size for warming up I will use a slightly larger target then what I intend to be shooting. For instance today the spinner was a warm up before doing some card cutting and attempting to light some matches at the same time. In The past few weeks I was doing a ton of bottom of a coke can size targets then figured I should step it up a notch and then went from that which is about 2 inches by 2 inches to its little brother which is the 1inch by 1 inch target I sling at now.

The spinners are really easy to make in my last spinner thred someone asked me how to make then and I made a brief vid showing how I do so if you are interested.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh. It looked professional. I assumed you bought it. I will definitely check that out. I like the bottom of Coke cans too when I'm shooting well.

1" I can hit sometimes at 7m-8m but that extra (EDIT) 7ish'-9ish' makes a huge difference in hand shake. But it's something to "shoot" for.

That streak you had here was rediculous.

Thanks again.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

inconvenience said:


> Oh. It looked professional. I assumed you bought it. I will definitely check that out. I like the bottom of Coke cans too when I'm shooting well.
> 
> 1" I can hit sometimes at 7m-8m but that extra 9'-12' makes a huge difference in hand shake. But it's something to "shoot" for.
> 
> ...


If you wanna make one a little larger one just for fun slinging. I would make a bottom of a tuna can or say a cat food tin. I am training my wife how to shoot around 25 feet right now on that size and she is having a blast and doing fairly well.

You will totally get the smaller stuff with time.Just start a little larger and work your way down its all just a ton of practice and it does pay off in the end.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------

